
Self-hosted vBulletin – you're doing it wrong - pavel_lishin
https://www.troyhunt.com/self-hosted-vbulletin-youre-doing-it-wrong-and-why-you-should-be-using-managed-hosting-services/
======
Cozumel
vBulletin is horrible software, I personally prefer IPS.

But really the takeaway from this is - update your software - if you're not
able to or unwilling then go with a hosted solution. Good advice for any
software not just forums!

